# Subwoofer settings help needed



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

In my Denon AVR 1912 my Infinity speakers model Alpha 50's are set as Large, Center 37c and Surround 20's are set as Small. In the 1912 the crossover frequency is set at 80Hz. The 1912's Bass Setting Subwoofer Mode is LFE+Main, LPF for LFE is 150Hz (default).

My Velodyne VRP1000 subwoofer Lowpass Crossover Frequency is set at 80Hz, Phase setting at 0 (other choice is 180), Volume setting at midpoint.

*Since I have no idea as to the correct setting placement please help me adjust these properly.*

All comments greatly appreciated


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

For a starting point, I'd recommend using the Audyssey setup feature of the AVR. It should help you in setting the correct volume level.

I'm not sure it is a good idea to create an overlap between the fronts and the sub.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> For a starting point, I'd recommend using the Audyssey setup feature of the AVR. It should help you in setting the correct volume level.
> 
> I'm not sure it is a good idea to create an overlap between the fronts and the sub.


I consulted an Audyssey guide and my questions were answered.


----------

